# elsawin server



## jonnysjetta (Aug 18, 2010)

I bought a service manual on disc off of ebay with the brand name "TechniBooks" and I'm trying to install it on my Windows 7 Pro with the virtual pc (Windows XP) active. I keep getting the error "no elsawin server installation not allowed."  Anyone have this problem or any ideas on how to get this to install? Thanks.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*elsalose*

We got in a long time ago, my wife hacked in for free, but all I can tell you. It was a long time ago.


----------



## jonnysjetta (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you for responding. I keep looking.:banghead:


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

I have copies of the program in CD's. Maybe you wants?


----------



## jonnysjetta (Aug 18, 2010)

*elsawin cd's*

how much for them shipped? do you have paypal? thanks.


----------

